# Anyone else trap from an ATV?



## smitty223

Thought I'd share pics of how I set mine-up. I went the buckets & milk crates route for awhile, then built a box to keep alittle better organized & weatherproof. BTW, the ATV is a '05 Honda Rubicon 4X4, and it's a great machine. lol, and yes, I've been asked "where the kitchen sink is"


----------



## 3200 ganger

I'm gonna try it this season smitty, so thanks for the pics. New ideas are always good. ganger


----------



## gangstatrapper

i have the same looking fourwheeler but mine is a honda rancher i use it for trapping and hunting nice gear u have on there


----------



## hunterhugg

you are great lol. i might add you are very organized too. how much money do you get a year from trapping?


----------



## smitty223

Like the number of women I've had.....whatever I told you would be a lie :wink:

Very few trappers turn an actual profit from fur.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter

I turn out ok and uncle does to but when got that nice market on live coyotes so that helps out but i make all my traps buy wire and rebar at auctions real real cheap like 500ft for 8dollars one time and got bunch of chicken catchers for free casue no one wanted them cut the cure off makes perfect hieght and width bars for live traps... and i walk and dont drive anything weight myself done for two three hours and take off nutthing else to do...... But then again lll have a truck this year so ill probably be setting all over the place so ill need it..


----------



## smitty223

I swear.....everytime I try to read your posts I end-up cross-eyed with a headache :eyeroll:

So, how much did you make last season? Subtract all your expenses & give us a figure. I need a good laugh as I haven't read any of your "stories" lately.

I wouldn't sell live-market if coyotes were fetching $500 apiece. I'll support it for those who do, but I never will.

Trapping is about heratige, not money................

Smitty


----------



## Springer

I was going to say that he makes enough to keep gas in the four wheeler.

I had a freind that was triple dipping, the farmer, county and state was paying him to trap the beaver in the ditches and streams and he still had the pelts which he sold at the end and he still paid more in repairs to his atv which is in pieces now.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

smitty223 said:


> I swear.....everytime I try to read your posts I end-up cross-eyed with a headache :eyeroll:
> 
> So, how much did you make last season? Subtract all your expenses & give us a figure. I need a good laugh as I haven't read any of your "stories" lately.
> 
> I wouldn't sell live-market if coyotes were fetching $500 apiece. I'll support it for those who do, but I never will.
> 
> Trapping is about heratige, not money................
> 
> Smitty


Jeeze smitty you don't have to poke fun at the poor kid. He did give me a few good laughs at times too, we need some more stories. I agree it is about heratige, although the fur money is a bit of an insentive to keep on trapping.
:sniper:


----------



## younghunter

Haha smitty... make fun of me.. aww i dont care get enough of it...

So you mean to tell me that you would never ever grab a live coyote... 
In other words you'd let a 15 year old kidout do you aaa... lol

Well this is what i made:

13 raccoon -- 156$$ -- 12$ a piece

9 live coyote-- 400$$-- 50 bucks a piece

7 dead coyote-- 132$$ -- 16 bucks each

1 bobcat--- 65$$

6 beaver--84$$-- 14 bucks a piece

so tally that up and you get $837 dollars that enough to buy my truck im getting.. Had nuthing in gas casue all traps was set write around house so I walked them and never bought any new traps to set. All traps was paid for year before..

So smitty who came out on top im probably pretty sure you are but I had nuthing in it but couple ours a day walking and getting animals.. all thanks to my handy dandy backpack dont have to really work..

Tried making it a little less hard to read..

O and by the way you read about me crawling to my turkey, i shot this year???


----------



## younghunter

O sorry smitty add 50 on them coyotes 9 coyote equals 450$$...


----------



## smitty223

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Jeeze smitty you don't have to poke fun at the poor kid. He did give me a few good laughs at times too, we need some more stories. I agree it is about heratige, although the fur money is a bit of an insentive to keep on trapping.
> :sniper:


Read his 1st post, then his last, there's alittle difference. So he's either too lazy to write readable posts, or enjoys the attention. He plays ignorant on purpose for attention. Being (or playing) ignorant has no place in trapping, or anywhere to do with traps or guns, atleast around me.

I have no problems listening to someone smear the scat, but atleast admit it........

Smitty


----------



## younghunter

Smearing to skat.. alrite smitty

You think im just one of those kids thats full of it... How and why!! I to hate those kids that say they can do this or that... I have seen my uncle pull hundreds of coyotes from snares alive sense i was old enough to ride around with him... yea it does seem like a kid just full of it... i got that vedio of me pulling one out to just help me figure out how to get them to send threw and it'll stop all the bullcrap... i Dont try to make my emails sloppy im a kid that gets to thinking faster then i can type and leave out words casue im thinking of a different word.... Ill get some pictures of me and my trapped animal and start posting them just to show im a kid not full of it...


----------



## younghunter

Yes smitty there is a large difference in typing between first post and second post but you no what I stopped and tried real hard to type it good and readable just so i wouldnt hear crap from people.. not casue i want attention or play games with you...

Now honestly why would i sit there and try to spell crapping just to screw with you. I dont want attention by people calling a bad speller or wow you cant type worth a crap. I want them to replay with some addivce..

Your a trapper just like im working to be.. im there just to have and feel proud that i've caught such a smart creature... so cut me some slack I no i cant type but I try least you could do is support and help out a future hunter....


----------



## hunterhugg

so smitty how much do you make over the course of the trapping season cuz you sound like you know what your doing


----------



## smitty223

younghunter, I'll pass along to you some good advice, take it for what you feel it's worth......

As a rule, to receive respect, you need to give it. Not only here, but in every walk of life. I've read several of your posts where you use graphic terms, which you've been asked to stop doing, but you fail to think before you type. If you're setting around a campfire talking to other trappers is one thing, but posting as you do on a public forum is another.

You give the impression that you're in such a hurry to type, you're posts are borderline unreadable. I make fun of no one for their grammar or spelling. I quit school at 15. You're in your mid-teens I believe, and I hope still in school. If you fail to pay attention, and take alittle "pride" as you claim, what are your priorities? If you pay attention to your trapline, but not in school, you have your priorities alittle mixed-up. Trapping isn't going to make you a living, an education will.

If you want replies to your posts, I'm sure anyone here would be glad to help, myself included, but when you can't make heads or tails of your posts, it's alittle difficult to do. Take a couple extra minutes when you type.

lol, do I think you're full of it? Yep, but never implied that made you a bad kid. Most of us (who are older) were the same way at that age. I could tell you about things I'd done at your age that'd make you cringe, but I prefer to keep them to myself, as it would serve no purpose.

A mans "worth" doesn't come from telling stories, it comes from his honesty, integrity, values, and compassion towards others......most of which are declining in this country today, and it's a shame.

As far as your pics, don't post them for my benefit. I hope you've trapped piles of fur & continue to do so for a long time to come. If that's what you also wish, I hope you think about it before using graphic terms on a publuc forum, I hope you think about it while you're being an ethical trapper who abides by your States Regulations, and I hope you think about it knowing everything you do as a Trapper, reflects directly upon the rest of us.

This will be my last post to you regarding this matter. I've explaind my thoughts, and if you chose to listen to some friendly advice is purely up to you.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223

hh- I couldn't begin to tell you in a dollar-amount, either when I was a young trapper, or now. I have never, nor will ever "keep score" (financally).

What I have made however are years of memories, and alot of good friends......both of which I never would have were it not for trapping. There's no amount of money in the world I'd ever exchange for either......

Smitty


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

smitty223 said:


> CoyoteBlitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze smitty you don't have to poke fun at the poor kid. He did give me a few good laughs at times too, we need some more stories. I agree it is about heratige, although the fur money is a bit of an insentive to keep on trapping.
> :sniper:
> 
> 
> 
> Read his 1st post, then his last, there's alittle difference. So he's either too lazy to write readable posts, or enjoys the attention. He plays ignorant on purpose for attention. Being (or playing) ignorant has no place in trapping, or anywhere to do with traps or guns, atleast around me.
> 
> I have no problems listening to someone smear the scat, but atleast admit it........
> 
> Smitty
Click to expand...

I was just kidding. I agree with a lot of what you said in that last post. It is kinda hard to read some of his posts but im in my teens too and I can relate to his typing troubles I have them too, but I revise my post to an extent. Also being a teen I can see why you dropped out. I hate school some days and if it wasn't for the fact you can't get a decent job these days without an education I'd drop out as soon as I'm done with MS. Algebra is what I don't get. When in the hell are you gonna use that stuff? Maybe if you wanna be a algebra teacher, thats all I can think of.
:sniper:


----------



## younghunter

Now smitty thats why i like you... you think write up there with me and on having fun... and never forgeting some days when you caught something that you didnt plain on or you stumbled on to some animal and got to sit and whatch for awhile before it when on.......

Its just really awesome to have a trap line were you get to go and get away from everyone and be buy yourself....


----------



## spank

hey smitty how do you haul your critters with all that other stuff


----------



## smitty223

spank said:


> hey smitty how do you haul your critters with all that other stuff


There's alot more room on the racks than it looks, and always have bungee cords on-hand. Also, some of that gear is left-off once the traps are out & it's a matter of running them & maintaining them. Besides, I'm usually never more than 2-3 miles from my truck at any given time, lol never bothers me to make more than one trip back if needed :wink:

I used to have a smaller trailer that I could haul the ATV in, once I unloaded the wheeler I could hook the trailer to it & pull it if I needed to haul any extras.

Smitty


----------



## spank

i just bought a back rack like yours


----------



## coyote_buster

I might get an old fourwheeler and put floater tires on it so I don't sink in drifts unless they are soft and in that case I just would give her he!! and blow through it.


----------

